

Ask HN: Which services would you pay a little for? - NhanH

The best way to start something is to scratch your own itch, the 2nd best way is to ask what the users want. So what do you wish exist so you can pay for and solve your problems? Otherwise, which service you&#x27;re using that you wish for alternatives?
======
mtmail
Very similar brainstorming from 2 weeks ago led to a couple cool ideas
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8721379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8721379).
Of course that shouldn't keep anybody from adding more ideas here.

